# Mobicycle-Iver Johnson



## DonChristie (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello,
My first post and I am going big. I have collected bikes a long time but have never come across something so beautiful! I just acquired this bike. I want to clean it up and ride it. I need to get tires. Does anybody know about who, where and what type? The rims have holes for a valve stem. I also want to find something that will remove surface rust on paint. Any ideas? I think it was made in the teens or twentys. Any and all info is appreciated.
Thanks, Don


----------



## pelletman (Nov 9, 2009)

Harper Machine in Dunbar WV has the single tube tires at about 105 each.


----------



## phillips1952 (Nov 9, 2009)

*nice*

very nice lines.shes a beauty!!hot water and soap scrub cloth at first.then you will see what paint is left.then mineral oil.it has a nice patina you cant reproduce that.good luck.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment! I found the tires at Dunbar machine-110 each. The seat needs to be addressed. Is this a sewn together seat cover? I mean, does Top and Bottom leather of seat get sewn together along side edge?


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 29, 2009)

Got her all cleaned up. Tires are in the mail and seat is getting done. I can't wait to ride her!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice can't wait to see it are you going with the long horn bars or crossbrace?


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Mark! I am gonna go with the Long horns, they are whats in the brochure I attached in the 1st post. I am trying to get the Mobi to the Sunday ride, may not happen, we'll see.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 30, 2009)

Aha I like your style go OG. Hope your tires come in time.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 19, 2009)

Got the tires in the mail. I also finished the seat. Went for a ride and it is real sweet! Rides so nice.


----------



## methos109 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Sweet!*

WOW! Very nice bike. Great job on the cleanup. I bet she rides as good as she looks.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 20, 2009)

*Dunbar Machine...*

Can I get the contact info for them ? Want to get some of those tires. Thanks.


Jim


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 21, 2009)

Harper Machine & Manufacturing, 1329 Dunbar Ave., Dunbar, WV 25064. Phone # (304)768-1147.


----------



## phillips1952 (Dec 21, 2009)

*nice cleanup*

great work those tires look great..what did you do to the front forks?they match up well silver metal.is it just the metal?


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 21, 2009)

Nothing but WD40 and xxxx steel wool. I believe the metal was plated Nickel, hard to tell. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 7, 2010)

Don I missed this post. Bike looks great nice job!

Mark


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 9, 2010)

What a beautiful bike! I just picked up an Iver with considerably less paint. And by that I mean no paint =(


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 9, 2010)

Post a pic! Heres the Mobicycle posing with his little brother.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 9, 2010)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=8902


----------

